# Dinotte light out of business?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is Dinotte out of business?
the web site doesn't load anymore.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the store loads but other parts don't

Road Lights(Day)-Amber Headlights & Red Taillights - DiNotte Lighting USA Online Store


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

It seems to work now.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I hope not, they make great lights and has really good CS


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The website looks normal to me. We've got a few sets of their lights. They are nice. I like the fact they will repair/support their products so they aren't disposable. I also feel better having a battery/charger from them vs. the cheapest Chinese option since high-capacity batteries are essentially small incendiary devices when anything goes wrong.

I hope they stay in business. Problem is they make quality products so we only buy from them occasionally as they don't fail or go obsolete particularly fast.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

^ I hope they stay in business too. I have two ~10 year old Dinnotte lights (the older 600 lumen version of the XML-3, and a 400 lumen helmet light); they both still work great! I only have one battery with any capacity remaining but I use it daily on my commute. 

I don't do much night riding anymore, but I would not hesitate to buy from them again if I needed a premium light.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

I´m lifting this thread a bit. I have the really old DiNotte light engine, the tube one with a single LED. I emailed DiNotte a few days ago with questions about (any) options with regard to a new more robust battery/charger solution or if upgrading the LED is a good idea. I haven´t heard back from them yet. I really like the small form factor of the 200 (as I think the light was called) and that DiNotte is making a quality product that can be upgraded, so it would be a shame if the went out of business. Fingers crossed.


----------



## eastman (Jan 17, 2004)

erol/frost said:


> I´m lifting this thread a bit. I have the really old DiNotte light engine, the tube one with a single LED. I emailed DiNotte a few days ago with questions about (any) options with regard to a new more robust battery/charger solution or if upgrading the LED is a good idea. I haven´t heard back from them yet. I really like the small form factor of the 200 (as I think the light was called) and that DiNotte is making a quality product that can be upgraded, so it would be a shame if the went out of business. Fingers crossed.


Some vendors are a little slow to respond via email, I called them once - 603-929-0123, and they answered on the second ring!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eastman said:


> Some vendors are a little slow to respond via email, I called them once - 603-929-0123, and they answered on the second ring!


Yup. Email says "My message isn't that important or I would have called you. Get back to me when you can."


----------



## jt-nr (Sep 3, 2015)

eastman said:


> Some vendors are a little slow to respond via email, I called them once - 603-929-0123, and they answered on the second ring!


They're still there. I send 3 emails with no response and finally got through on the 3rd phone call ~ probably just busy...

I own an XML3 (for my helmet) which I love. I'm looking to buy a second light for my handlebars.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jt-nr said:


> They're still there.


That's great. I was night riding with my Dinotte lights recently and realized my 8 year old batteries are getting tired. I'll probably buy a new one for my helmet light and then use the two old ones to power the bar light since it's easier to swap batteries there. That should get me back to full run time on both.


----------



## DavG (Aug 4, 2021)

I have recently tried unsuccessfully to contact Dinotte by phone (voice mailbox is full) and email. Does anyone know if they are still in business or not? I am a long time customer, and have a fairly new Quad 4 light whose battery has failed. I sure hope they are not a Covid-19 casualty.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

DavG said:


> I have recently tried unsuccessfully to contact Dinotte by phone (voice mailbox is full) and email. Does anyone know if they are still in business or not? I am a long time customer, and have a fairly new Quad 4 light whose battery has failed. I sure hope they are not a Covid-19 casualty.


Any luck contacting them?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

wheatgerm said:


> Any luck contacting them?


I emailed them this morning and heard back within 2hrs. They are open and doing fine.


----------



## DavG (Aug 4, 2021)

vikb said:


> I emailed them this morning and heard back within 2hrs. They are open and doing fine.


That's great news! I contacted them today and confirmed that they are still in business, and actually got thru by phone to a live person. My light is going back for a fix right away.


----------

